# Can you find the goat?



## Paco Dennis (Nov 16, 2021)

Just took this. Enough wood for the winter...the chicken/goat shed...then forest.

Can you find the goat?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 16, 2021)

Well, goats being goats, I looked on the roof, then in the trees

This may be it
If so, I'm a bit disappointed

...but.....it may also be a chikin;


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 16, 2021)

@Gary O'   Yep....That is "Ghost" a Kinder goat. He's happy you found him.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 16, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> That is "Ghost" a Kinder goat.


A farm down the road has pygmy goats

and a string of narrow planks that go from tree to tree
They travel them (quite deftly) 
Fun to watch


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow, you've got a _good eye, there,_ @Gary O' 

I tried and couldn't spot any semblance of a goat!

Thanks for sharing that photo with us, @Paco Dennis  !
That wood pile looks very reassuring.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Just like GaryO, when I couldn't see any sign of a goat in more logical places, 
then I too, did take a look at the roof and the trees, just to be sure. 

Though I knew they didn't look like the type of trees, a goat would climb, nor did I think PacoD would likely have the type of goat who'd climb trees.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 16, 2021)

No, not without @Gary O' s help.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> No, not without @Gary O' s help.


Heh, takes an ol' goat to find one


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

It took one to find one!    

Is that *you*, I think I see, up in the treetop, @Gary O' ?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Is that *you*, I think I see, up in the treetop, @Gary O' ?


Maybe.....do you see me?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

I love that one, @Gary O'  !


----------



## Trila (Nov 16, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Just took this. Enough wood for the winter...the chicken/goat shed...then forest.
> 
> Can you find the goat?
> 
> View attachment 194780


I found it right away!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Wow, you've got a _good eye, there,_ @Gary O'
> 
> I tried and couldn't spot any semblance of a goat!
> 
> ...


I thought it looked like a dog.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Whoa, Trila!  You're the only one besides GaryO, who could spot it!

Congratulations!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Maybe.....do you see me?
> 
> View attachment 194852


An old goat?


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 16, 2021)

I was looking for Tom Brady.  Didn't find him.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> An old goat?


You found me!

Good job


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

I think you deserve an _Honorable Mention_ 
( so here it is ) for spotting that there was _any type of_ animal, there, @PamfromTx 

As much as I had tried initially,
I could not spot even a bird (several owls or a peacock?) or absolutely anything that my wonderful unlimited imagination had conjured up and I wanted to create, and add into that serene scene.

@dseag2
It doesn't look like the type of location, to find Tom Brady, even though he's the GOAT.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

@Paco Dennis 
If you should ever move to Morocco, then please send us some photo's of goats in trees!
I think you really owe us that much, now!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> @Paco Dennis
> If you should ever move to Morocco, then please send us some photo's of goats in trees!
> I think you really owe us that much, now!


I try to always pay my debts....but I most likely won't be traveling to Morocco. So here is as close as I can come.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

That is very close, I admit, @Paco Dennis 

But I don't see any of them wearing a TB12 Jersey....
Do _you see one,  _@dseag2  ?


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That is very close, I admit, @Paco Dennis
> 
> But I don't see any of them wearing a TB12 Jersey....
> Do _you see one,  _@dseag2  ?


Nope!


----------

